
Dutch publishing giant Elsevier cuts off researchers in Germany and Sweden - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05754-1
======
type0
It's incredible how they are down to such racketeering practices. Their
journals should be stripped of rank, where's the prestige to publishing with
them?

------
rurban
This was the reaction the last time they did this:
[https://www.nature.com/news/german-scientists-regain-
access-...](https://www.nature.com/news/german-scientists-regain-access-to-
elsevier-journals-1.21482)

1\. The scientists help themselves, or 2\. They won't cite Elsevier published
papers.

------
GrumpyNl
Why dont they start to use github to share their work?

~~~
Arnt
They use arxiv.

They can still publish in Elsevier journals, that's no problem. The only
problem here is that starting now, Germans and Swedes will have to search with
google and download from arxiv instead of from Elsevier. Well, and that
Elsevier isn't getting paid.

EDIT: I forgot old papers. Lots of old papers aren't in arxiv, so
Swedish/German researchers who want to reference a 1955, 1975, 1995 paper have
a bit of a problem.

~~~
olliej
I suspect those countries various open access laws will prohibit submitting
state funded research in inaccessible journals.

Remember that you have to pay money to submit a paper to nature, they don't
pay the peer reviewers, they charge for access to the journals, and they have
ads.

Whenever Elsevier say that they add value it is imperative that you recognise
that they do not pay for /anything/ that they publish, and in fact get paid by
submissions (literally you pay to submit, not to publish), and you agree not
to publish it anywhere else, or even just post it on your own website.

~~~
Arnt
I live in one of those countries and read the long-words newspapers every day.
As far as I can tell there's not even any such proposal going here.

I personally don't see it as worthwhile anyway... people are putting their
papers on the university web site and on arxiv anyway, why require more? You
could propose that people have to publish on some other web site. Shortly
later someone founds learned journals with names like "Journal of Acquired
Senescence" and starts billing the German and Swedish taxpayer for the service
of publishing the PDFs that are already on the university web site and in
citeseerx. What's the point for the taxpayer?

~~~
olliej
Many publications prohibit publishing your papers on a university website -
you’re only allowed to provide the papers in response to emails etc

